# Help with my trip to Jackson and Big Sky



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am just starting to look into a trip to Jackson and Big Sky and would like some feedback on what I have so far. 

I am in Banff so I know there will be a bit of driving involved. 

This is what I am thinking so far.

Day 1: Banff to Big Sky
Day 2: Ride Big Sky
Day 3: Ride Big Sky 
Day 4: Rest and drive to Jackson
Day 5: Ride Grand Targhee
Day 6: Ride Jackson Hole
Day 7: Ride Jackson Hole then drive to Bozeman.
Day 8: Bozeman to Banff. 

As far as riding goes is that a good amount of time at each resort? From your experience would you not bother with Grand Targhee? 

Has anyone driving these roads? What should I expect? Anything super steep road wise? 
Can anyone recomend any hotels/condos in any of the places above? There will be 5 or 6 of us. 
Am I better to book a package direct with the resorts to get the best price for list and lodging?
Shoud I be staying in Jackson or Jackson Hole?
And finally I am looking at the second week of Feb. Am I safe to assume that there will be good snow conditions? I would love to be able to do it last minute but I need to book time off work now. 

Sorry for the million questions!


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

unless it's a powder day, I'd skip Targhee, and Teton Pass is steep. Stay in Teton Village at the Hostel if you can.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have only been to JH once. I stayed in town and generally had a good time walking around town a little. Teton village under the slopes is pretty small... but if you have a car then it is only a 15 minute drive.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

snow conditions should be great at that time of year. AS far as the road between boseman to jackson hole there is't anything to steep except for Teton pass itself. I would definitely still hit up Grand Targhee as on average their snow quaility is better then Jackson. However if Jackson has fresh snow the steeper terrain could be more of a blast. I would pay attention to the snow reports leading up to your riding dates.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. How is Big Sky? Is two days too many?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Any other tips?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

to fit in with the Jackson crowd, drink PBR


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

roremc said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. How is Big Sky? Is two days too many?


As long as the snow is good and you're capable of riding advanced terrain... you won't get bored there.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was at Big sky last year for 2 days. It was a good 2 days, more time always is nice but 2 was good. 
Another guy booked our lodging and lifts we stayed at a place called lone moose lodge, I think. Condo was about 300 yards from a lift, and a 6 minute drive up to the base village. I think it was about 270 for 3 nights 2 days lift for 7 of us. 
It was a good time until we got stuck in the elevator going to the hot tub. (7 guys case of beer and only our swim trunks).


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Norman426 said:


> I was at Big sky last year for 2 days. It was a good 2 days, more time always is nice but 2 was good.
> Another guy booked our lodging and lifts we stayed at a place called lone moose lodge, I think. Condo was about 300 yards from a lift, and a 6 minute drive up to the base village. I think it was about 270 for 3 nights 2 days lift for 7 of us.
> It was a good time until we got stuck in the elevator going to the hot tub. (7 guys case of beer and only our swim trunks).


Yeah. You definitely needed more beer, and 14 chicks... then the elevator would have been the highlight of the trip!


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

2 days at bs is NOT too much. I live here and still not bored. Drive is anywhere from 3-7 hours depend on conditions. 

I've actually never been to targhee but personally I'd skip it. You could spend a season at jh or bs. If you can't get the goods there then you can't get them.

Febuary should be good. This year has been awesome at bs and fn ridiculous at Jackson already. Weather patterns are similar.

Can't speak for Jackson lodging

Lastly, ur gonna have a great trip. Can't go wrong at either location.


----------

